

StartupAddict Launches Crowdfunding Platform for Startups & Entrepreneurs  - thankuz
http://www.startupaddict.com/

======
ares2012
I like the concept. It gives normal people a chance to invest in start up
companies that might not justify angel or VC investment.

My only concern is that your typical person cannot properly evaluate the risk
of a start up company (which is why the "accredited investor" classification
exists with the SEC). There is risk of people investing in things they don't
understand.

------
vipivip
Do you think this is the same concept as Angels List?

~~~
citizenkeys
As somebody having tried both Angel List and kickstarter, this seems unlike
either of those. Angel List is about finding investors, not donations.
Investors want a return on investment. Kickstarter is about projects that have
a definite ending. You can't fund a business using Kickstarter because a
"business", by definition, runs in perpetuity without end. This seems to be
Kickstarter for businesses.

Incidentally, I'm seriously looking for some immediate funding for my start-
up. Please contact me if you have any extra money burning a hole in your
pocket. No legitimate offer will be refused.

